# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New tank pics - 5' x18" x18"



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

howdy all,

been awhile!!









Anyways, are the latest pics of the 5ft tank after approximately 6months. Hope you like it.

Tank details:
Size: 5' x 18" x 18" (approx 300 litres/75 gallons)
Lighting: 4 x 4ft FL using NEC Triphosphors (160 watts - 2.1wpg)
Temperature:25degC
Substrate: 3mm 'red' quartz gravel with Dupla laterite.
Fertiliser: 
DuplaPlant24 - 5 drops every 2 days, 
DuplaPlant - 2 tablets every 25% waterchange (weekly).
Fleet enema - 6 drops, twice a week
Potassium nitrate - 1 teaspoon weekly with waterchange.

Chemistry: 
pH - 6.9
Carbonate hardness - 5dKH
General Hardness - 6dGH
nitrate - approx 5ppm

If you have any questions, let me know! Sorry about the rather grainy pics...not enough light over the tank for photographic purposes....lol..


----------



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

howdy all,

been awhile!!









Anyways, are the latest pics of the 5ft tank after approximately 6months. Hope you like it.

Tank details:
Size: 5' x 18" x 18" (approx 300 litres/75 gallons)
Lighting: 4 x 4ft FL using NEC Triphosphors (160 watts - 2.1wpg)
Temperature:25degC
Substrate: 3mm 'red' quartz gravel with Dupla laterite.
Fertiliser: 
DuplaPlant24 - 5 drops every 2 days, 
DuplaPlant - 2 tablets every 25% waterchange (weekly).
Fleet enema - 6 drops, twice a week
Potassium nitrate - 1 teaspoon weekly with waterchange.

Chemistry: 
pH - 6.9
Carbonate hardness - 5dKH
General Hardness - 6dGH
nitrate - approx 5ppm

If you have any questions, let me know! Sorry about the rather grainy pics...not enough light over the tank for photographic purposes....lol..


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

That's awesome. The tank looks much bigger than it actually is. Just by looking at it, I would have assumed it to be a 120g tank.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

What is that green stem plant on the left side? Is it an alternathera?

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

b3dlam? I seem to remember that name...... Oh yea, you're that guy I thought died when he dropped off the face of the earth.









Nice tank! Is this the Father-in-law's? You've done a great job, it looks awesome. Too bad it doesn't have discus in it.


----------



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Slappy!








It's definitely a 75gallon... Though I do wish I had some more aquascaping area to work with.. It never seems to be enough! lol..









Molah: The green stem plant is nothing as exotic as the alternathera..its just your common Hygrophilla polysperma.

Phil: Howdy! How goes it? I saw that schweet discus tank of yours!







I finally gotten rid of the discus from the my other tank... The discus were quite young and I couldnt spend the amount of time needed to raise them well.
Yups, this is the tank at my gf's dad's place. He had been away overseas for some months so it allowed me to maintain and do some aquascaping... The battle with algae is slowing being won...


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

BEAUTY! How's the maintaince for a tank this size? The water looks a bit cloudy.. or is it the lights?


----------



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey Liquid,

The tank has a 25% waterchange weekly. And it just happened that a water change had just been completed before I took the picture..hehe.. In terms of pruning, every 2-3 weeks a section of the tank would be cut. The theory behind is that I dont want to disrupt the nutrient uptake of the system too much...


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy b3dlam,

I like your tank it looks so wild...pretty









Many Greetings from Germany.
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

b3dlam,

How is your big tank doing ?


----------



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks plantella!









Hey Jay,
The big tank is doing ok....just maintaining it for the last few months. Just took out a few bucket loads of java fern. I am revamping the tank...... stay tuned for further updates!! lol....


----------

